
This 25-minute video is the most riveting sudoku puzzle you will ever watch - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2020/5/18/21262771/sudoku-puzzle-cracking-the-cryptic-watch-this-video-simon-anthony
======
Tomte
I have zero interest in sudokus. But this video captured me. The narrator's
calm voice, his mastery (which is evident in how fast he excludes
possibilities) and him explaing every step. Perfect.

